# Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer



## Ferather (Dec 31, 2020)

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.

First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my 'E-APO Stereo Upmixer' (link and files updated).
I have renamed my audio device outputs to 'Speakers' and 'SPDIF', and inputs to 'Microphone' and 'Stereo Mix' for improved identification.




Install Equaliser APO, when installing you will be asked which APO method to use, try 'LFX/GFX' first, then restart, then try 'SFX/MFX' using the configurator.
If you are using AAF or my DTS drivers, make sure you select 'SFX/MFX' and not 'LFX/GFX' and pre-mix only, no post-mix.



Unzip my package, then cut and move the config .txt files (and VFX folder), to your 'Equaliser APO' config directory: C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\Config.
Now open 'Equaliser APO', and select your outputs, in my case that's 'Speakers' and 'SPDIF' as I renamed them earlier.



Now you have stereo upmixing on both analogue and digital. Digital will use your selected method, if installed (DDL-DTS).
Disable the 'upmixer' option in Equaliser APO, if pure direct stereo is needed, and no upmixing.



Feel free to modify the files to suit your needs, using the editor.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2021)

Deleted! < E-APO Stereo Upmixer v2.4


----------



## Ferather (Jan 7, 2021)

Download link updated.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

Updated to v2

Added LFE gain and filters.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 12, 2021)

Updated to v2.2

Added stereo detection to the stereo upmixer, stereo is upmixed to 5.1 or 7.1, multichannel is left as it is (even if stereo is played at the same time).
Added override for the above change to allow cases like YouTube, where it connects with 6 channels, with some empty channels. **
Added support for HeSuVi surround virtualizations, and added the current .wave files from version 2.0.0.1.

** Edit: inputChannelCount == 0 to inputChannelCount == 6, and back when done.


----------



## hook (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi, I can´t get graphic equalizer in E-APO working. Also stereo upmixer doesn´t work. I have latest AAF drivers, digital output DD. I installed E-APO SFX/MFX, post/pre mix also only post/mix on digital. When I try to change equalizer, sound dissapears. I can only control gain. I was trying with youtube music playing. Can you help? Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Should be pre-mix and SFX/MFX on all interfaces, else the EQ in the control panel wont work.


----------



## hook (Feb 2, 2021)

I realized that any equalizer on DD output digital is not possible. That´s cause of it´s not funcional.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Shame, I'm using DTS.


----------



## hook (Feb 2, 2021)

Does E-APO work with DTS 5.1 digital output (SPDIF)?? I´m interested esp. in graphic eq. function.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

With the driver I am using or Alans with DTS-DDL (both decoders) works, I've never tried his DD only driver.


----------



## hook (Feb 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> With the driver I am using or Alans with DTS-DDL (both decoders) works, I've never tried his DD only driver.


I installed AAF drivers with DTS few minutes ago and got same result. I red somewhere at E-APO pages, that using digital DD/DTS (SPDIF) output with E-APO is technicaly impossible :/ 
Stereo over SPDIF and equalizer works fine.  So I need buy better receiver for surround 

Thank for discuss.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Lol no, its 100% possible, it just sounds like you have a strange issue, I am using it right now with DTS. Even 'Neo : PC' that comes with DTS expands stereo to 5.1 before sending it to SPDIF.
Right now I am upmixing stereo to 5.1, if I disable E-APO, then it goes back to stereo. I honestly have no idea why your case is unique, plenty of ppl using E-APO.

The EQ in the Realtek Audio Control app also works, even with E-APO on, however in some cases this may be different, depends on your driver.
E-APO doesn't need to support DTS or DDL, your card and driver are the ones that transcode PCM into DTS-DDL.


----------



## hook (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't know a lot about . Could it be in type of my Realtek codec? I think EQ in audio control also didn't work. And mostly i need to use graphic EQ in E-APO for sound improve. I'll try to install everything again tomorrow.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Strange, I don't know what the problem is. Sorry. All E-APO does as an upmixer is split-clone 2 channels of PCM into 6 or 8 channels, your driver should then encode that from PCM to DTS or DDL.


----------



## hook (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi ,I installed drivers again,  AAF DCH Optimus Sound + DTS (your edition  ) Everything works fine, realtek audio console effects, console equalizer, 5.1 in games. But I can´t still manage to work E-APO graphic equalizer. When I set it on, digital output playback sound stops. I can only control preamplification. Weird if real. console EQ works fine. I installed E-APO as pre-mix/SFX/MFX. I need to use better EQ, cause my reciever has poor one. Thanks for any advise how to solve 

...or is any plugin for DTS, I can get sound more clear (equalizied) than only in console EQ?

Thanks, you´ll have couple of welcome drinks from me


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

Haha thanks. I will be honest with you, I barely use the EQ in the Realtek app, so I cant answer your question.
You are correct the EQ and VFX in E-APO does not interface with various Realtek cards.

8 Best Audio Sound Equalizers For Windows 10 (itechtics.com)


----------



## Ferather (Mar 7, 2021)

IRS files with Equalizer APO : headphones (reddit.com)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 13, 2021)

Update to E-APO Stereo Upmixer v2.4, guide updated.


----------



## Stone-D (May 15, 2021)

Hi Ferather, I wonder if you could help me with this. I've been using EAPO for over a year on an older PC to do my own upmixing setup with no problems. I recently upgraded to a Ryzen machine using an MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk board (ALC 1220P) and EAPO isn't behaving as expected.


```
Stage: pre-mix
If: inputChannelCount == 2
Preamp: -4 dB
Copy: M=0.3*L+0.3*R
Copy: C=M
Copy: SUB=M
Copy: SL=1.3*L
Copy: SR=1.3*R
Copy: RL=1.9*L
Copy: RR=1.9*R
EndIf:
```

Previously, using the above code, most things would be caught and upsampled to 5.1 except for Chrome/YouTube and, annoyingly, Voicemeeter. Now it seems that MOST things are using 6 channels, including Foobar2000 and iTunes.

Switching to `If: inputChannelCount == 6` for those problem apps allows the upmixing to continue.

Do you have any idea what could be causing that?

Exceptions to this so far are Audacity and VLC (which I only keep for reference).

For reference, I started with Alan's 9013.1 drivers. Tried yours today (kept crackling, no fix to this issue), and now I'm on Alan's latest 6.0.9155.1 pack.


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

That might some of Alan's older extensions conflicting, either way. The 6 channel is because the app outputs 6 channels, but populates only 2 with sound, not sure why more apps do this.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The 6 channel is because the app outputs 6 channels, but populates only 2 with sound, not sure why more apps do this.


I so hate this. This is the reason why too often Dolby upmixing breaks.


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

It also breaks standards for upmixers, as mentioned, they are programmed to detect 2 channels (stereo) as you would expect, they detect 6 channels.


----------



## Stone-D (May 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That might some of Alan's older extensions conflicting, either way. The 6 channel is because the app outputs 6 channels, but populates only 2 with sound, not sure why more apps do this.


Well, damn. I was hoping it was a mysterious setting somewhere.

So, it turns out that the ancient copy of Foobar2000 I had been using on my old computer is behaving as expected. When I upgraded my computer, I decided to upgrade Foobar and spent a ridiculous amount of time transferring my theme over.

I've just compared the two of them:

Foobar2000 1.6.5 (April 2021), Primary Sound Driver or direct to Speaker: 6 channels.
Foobar2000 1.3.10 (March 2016), Primary Sound Driver or direct to Speaker: 2 channels.

With iTunes 12.6.5.3, playback via "Windows Audio Session" uses 6 channels while "Direct Sound" uses 2.

For now, I'm just going to redirect all of these misbehaving apps into VB-Cable, including my Opera browser for YouTube.

---

A bit off topic here, but:
@Ferather the popping and crackling was happening when I started and stopped any audio output over digital. I may have not set up the Stereo Mix properly to keep the channel open. I was super confused by this channel issue so I didn't investigate any further.

By the way, I installed initially using option 2 for my  ALC 1220P codec but it really REALLY didn't like it. Using the Main install option worked.


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

Noted


----------



## Stone-D (May 16, 2021)

Off-topic, but closure for earlier comments: I've just gone back and reinstalled your "DTS DCH 6.0.9155.2" driver package. It seems to be working fine - I had indeed not configured the stereo mix properly. I'll ask further questions in that thread.


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

Updated, nothing has changed except the default gains. Better suited to DTS APO4, and in general, better defaults for DTS Interactive.
To see the extra tabs, press the green up arrow next to the feature, you can also adjust each one to suit.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Updated.

Balanced analogue and digital output gains, they should have roughly the same output volume.
Added VST panel to the stereo upmixer, feel free to add additional options.

I suggest using SPDIF, even with wave. Its louder and handles noise from audio better.


----------



## Stone-D (Jun 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Updated.
> 
> Balanced analogue and digital output gains, they should have roughly the same output volume.
> Added VST panel to the stereo upmixer, feel free to add additional options.
> ...


FYI, the file you uploaded is actually a regular ZIP file, not 7-Zip. That might throw a few unpackers off.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Oops sorry hold on, I will re-upload. Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 24, 2021)

You can add one other APO to E-APO after installing and configuring it. Location: Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EqualizerAPO\Child APOs
In my case I added the Realtek SFX that is otherwise already present on composite SFX, and enables features in the panel.


----------



## itm2 (Jul 1, 2021)

Bit of a noob here. I'm interested in upscaling stereo audio on Windows 10 for a 5.1 speaker system (Cambridge Soundworks DTT2200). I'm using the onboard audio on a B450 Aorus Elite motherboard. I've followed the instructions in the OP and copied across the text files to the config folder. I've opened the Equalizer APO Editor app and selected my speakers, and a channel configuration of 5.1 (also tried 5.1 surround). I only get stereo playback, from the front speakers.
All of the speakers test OK in the Windows Sound Control Panel.
Any ideas for what I might have done wrong?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, you either did not run the 'Configurator' to setup 'pre-mix' (no post-mix), SFX/MFX. Or, you need to select your speakers in the lower config in the main panel.


----------



## itm2 (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks. I did select the speakers in the lower config in the main panel, but I hadn't setup SFX/MFX in the Configurator. I have just done so however, and rebooted, but I still only get output from the front 2 speakers, whether I select the Channel configuration as "5.1" or "5.1 Surround"
???


----------



## itm2 (Jul 5, 2021)

As I didn't have any luck with the onboard soundcard, I'm trying to use Equaliser APO with my Behringer U-Phoria UMC404HD USB audio interface instead. This time it's telling me that "Equalizer APO has not been installed to the selected device". But I believe that I had correctly configured it in the Configurator app (and rebooted). A screenshot of my settings is attached:


----------



## Ferather (Jul 5, 2021)

Odd, check the device settings to see if enhancers are off. I've heard of this before, sometimes some it goes wonky, you could try uninstall and re-installing.
Sometimes if you uninstall or update the driver without first resetting E-APO's configuration, it can also act strangely.

Either that or something else on the system is trying to override FX settings, I am not sure.





HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EqualizerAPO\Child APOs\


----------



## DriVE654 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello Ferather, and thank you for the guide! 
A few things I noticed when doing an install for the first time:


> Install Equaliser APO, when installing you will be asked which APO method to use, try 'LFX/GFX' first, then restart, then try 'SFX/MFX'.


When I started installation, it wasn't obvious to set a tickbox for Troubleshooting options - as it states _"only use in case of problems"_, found it when reinstalling

Secondly, 


> Now open 'Equaliser APO', and select your outputs


Again I opened _Configurator.exe_ while in fact I needed Configuration *Editor *(which I thought would open a text config file to edit as the picture didn't load for me).

Maybe it's worth wording it explicitly for the new users to make it 100% clear and unambiguous?

Also, I noticed a "VST Plugin" section in _upmixer.txt_, is it really functional? The reason I'm asking is that I found a .VST plugin named "DTS Neural Upmix" laying in distros folder in my LAN, here's the description:


> Neural UpMix is a plug-in  for the post-production and mixing  communities.
> Combining  precision and  creative flexibility  it can  output 5.1  or 7.1
> multi-channel stems from stereo or 5.1 source material and is intended  for
> projects where the  original source elements  for a conventional  upmix are
> ...


Can it be of any use for you and the community? I guess it would be more laggy than yours but in some cases might come in handy.
Thanks as always!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 6, 2021)

I will update the guide, soon, thanks for the response.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 8, 2021)

@DriVE654, post 1 updated, yes VST plugins work as intended, however feel free to re-position it if needed, using the editor.


----------



## drnick88101 (Jul 31, 2021)

Im only using AMD hdmi output. So am I correct in disabling the other devices like in this picture: https://ibb.co/WH7BBgQ


----------



## Ferather (Jul 31, 2021)

You only to select HDMI as digital, no need to place it into analogue (speakers, headphones). Else all good.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 8, 2021)

Updated: E-APO Stereo Upmixer v2.8.8


----------



## Fx7 (Sep 11, 2021)

About Equaliser APO setup, *maybe this note will be of use to someone*. I am using ALC8*99* Msi notebook. my setup is* MFX (post-mix)*, it works fine. When I installed only *SFX*, the 5.1 surrond speakers were not working.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 11, 2021)

Interesting, and noted.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 15, 2021)

If you are using the DTS DCH driver, around -8.00 to -4.80 LFE is ideal. -8.00 is the better average, and its not too loud with pre-enhanced bass audio.
It can also depend on your speaker system, or any customizations, so feel free to find the value that works for you best.

The same can be said for the balance settings, which allow you to push audio in a direction.




Multichannel 7.1 and 5.1 Wav Test Files (jensign.com)

----

Forgot to mention, instead of a multichannel EQ, which does not exist as far as I know, you can use filters and gains.
Multiple filters can allow you to increase-decrease audio like an EQ, try adding your own config.

Equalizer APO / Documentation Wiki / Configuration reference (sourceforge.net)

Take note of any delay you might be adding doing that way.


----------



## Phailing (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi @Ferather,

Thanks for your guide, but I've run into a little bit of a problem. Equalizer APO and the setup is done correctly, but I don't get any rear audio unless I disable "Enable audio enhancements". Do you have any suggestions on how I should approach this problem?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ferather (Oct 13, 2021)

If that's the AAF driver, you wont be able to fix that issue unless Alan has removed-changed the patched Realtek APO, which is the cause of the problem.
The DTS DCH driver uses the dedicated DTS APO, which is fully functional and works on both SPDIF and HDMI, on any device.









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

I made this video with SPDIF (Interactive), hence the multichannel. I purchased Sound Unbound, so I just download it.  https://streamable.com/legpm6  Also note, you DONT need to disable enhancements or remove the Realtek APO to get multichannel on SPDIF.   ----  ----  This specification I get...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The maximum I can do with SPDIF and HDMI 1.4 is: 6x 192khz or 8 x 96khz.


----------



## dododo (Oct 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If that's the AAF driver, you wont be able to fix that issue unless Alan has removed-changed the patched Realtek APO, which is the cause of the problem.
> The DTS DCH driver uses the dedicated DTS APO, which is fully functional and works on both SPDIF and HDMI, on any device.
> 
> 
> ...


MOTU USB sound card with what DTSX MOD


----------



## Fx7 (Oct 16, 2021)

Phailing said:


> Hi @Ferather,
> 
> Thanks for your guide, but I've run into a little bit of a problem. Equalizer APO and the setup is done correctly, but I don't get any rear audio unless I disable "Enable audio enhancements". Do you have any suggestions on how I should approach this problem?
> 
> Thanks again!











						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

@mmm83 Have you tried disable the 'enable audio enhancements' checkbox in the advanced tab of the driver properties? That's what did the trick for me for games (also posted a while back in this same thread). Might help or not, but give it a shot.  Yeah I tried every possible combo of settings in...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



This is how my problem was solved. In short, when you remove realtek's effects, the rear speakers work properly.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 16, 2021)

Indeed I am not sure why he still uses the patched one.


----------



## Fx7 (Oct 16, 2021)

@Ferather
As far as I have seen and experienced, when the apo driver you use is hacked, full control cannot be achieved through the windows interface. (I think because it is not patched.) You have developed your own methods. You are constantly using register scripts and various on-off tricks. I guess he probably doesn't want to go down this road. For example, that's why I'm using his old patched driver. People tend towards the practical. (Maybe I misunderstood everything. if so, don't mind me.)


----------



## Ferather (Oct 16, 2021)

Its up to you what you want to do, the registry tricks are for non-Realtek devices (other than turning Interactive on-off), normally the data would be included in the driver .inf.
Instead of writing drivers for various devices such as AMD, Nvidia and so on, I found it easier to simply add-replace the data, as if installed with the driver.

In terms of a Realtek device, you simply install the driver and off you go, nothing special to do, or going on.

Alt package: Some people might also need, or prefer, a different Realtek driver package (perhaps because of OEM), but want to add Ultra and-or Interactive.


----------



## Hoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Has HRTF convolution filtering and HRIR been implemented in Equalizer APO, or by some other FOSS project to work with Eq APO?  There was a thread discussion about this here some years ago, but I haven't followed the progress since:






						Equalizer APO / Discussion /   General Discussion: binaural HRTF and HRIR processing
					






					sourceforge.net
				




Upmix has been possible for some time, but this is not the nice binaural experience you can get with good HRTF convolution filtering and custom models.  I know it's been possible to do this with commercial VST plugins with Equalizer APO, but as everyone's ear shape and spacing are unique, the tweak-ability of open source models is much more compelling.

Edit: Just found this which makes it sound like HRTF and HRIR are now implemented in Equalizer APO (?):









						HeSuVi
					

Download HeSuVi for free. Headphone Surround Virtualizations for Equalizer APO. This tool imitates the 7.1 to binaural sound effect of many surround virtualizations by making use of Equalizer APO's convolution filter. Available are impulse response that were recorded with activated...




					sourceforge.net


----------



## Ferather (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, although for me it's not very good, and generates noise. I provided some VFX (convolution) files with the package (from HeSuVi), however you might be better off using HeSuVi directly.

You can TRY this Sound Unbound package, technically it shouldn't need a driver to work, but I have not tried it that way, make sure you disable MS store auto updates.
If the app is auto updated, the included license will be deleted, or essentially not take effect, other alternatives I suggest are Access or Boom 3D.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 21, 2021)

Updated version (See post 1, and so on for instructions): https://www.mediafire.com/file/5g99v2g4fvkd10d/E-APO_Stereo_Upmixer_v4.0.0.7z


 

Analogue: Speakers, Headphones | Digital: SPDIF, HDMI | You can balance the outputs. Adjust any setting to suit.

Note: Transfer the files, not the folder (delete any old ones if needed first).


----------



## Ferather (Dec 8, 2021)

Radio Sample (SFX Upmix)(1)
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						Radio Sample (SFX Upmix)(2)
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



This excludes any MFX and EFX enhancements (recorded after SFX).

====

Some devices might need to be disabled first, changes made, then re-enabled.



It's a rare bug, more notable on HDMI, but stops the issue.


----------



## grifers (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello again @Ferather. I'm the guy who opened this thread, I'm back at it:

Need help with SPDIF sound in my new motherboard | TechPowerUp Forums

I installed Equaliser APO and now if it works, it makes me upmixing in the SPDIF output ..... But there is a problem, it makes me the same sound in the rear speakers that in the 2 front speakers, is not supposed that in the rear speakers should be heard the voice of the singer in "echo" and sounds of some instruments?, is that I remember that with Dolby Pro Logic was like that, it was a very successful virtual 5.1.What the equaliser APO does in my case is that you can hear in the rear speakers the same as in the front ones, like a 2.1.

I don't know if this is normal or if I have to configure something. I have it like this:





I hope you understand what I said XD. Basically it is that, that in the rear speakers of my home cinema you hear the same as in the front speakers, and I remember that Dolby Pro Logic did make me a more realistic virtual 5.1, hearing in the rear speakers the echoes of the singer and some instruments of the song. In the front speakers and the center speaker you could hear the singer's voice and the instruments.

I was these weeks with the VLC that also makes me Upmixing as we spoke, and although this one makes it more realistic in that sense that the APO equaliser, the sound of the Subwoofer lost much force with the upmixing that makes me the application of VLC, for that reason I tried to test now with the APO equaliser.

Best regards and thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 20, 2021)

I understand, you can add delay and filtering to specific channels if you wish. You will need to tinker so it sounds as close as possible if you have a reference.
You can either add to the upmixer directly, or add a new 'Include' to it, which create another .txt file, and you can use this for your modifications.




Edit: Personally I like clone and front spatial, so the sound is original but spatially enhanced.

Edit 2: If you are going to add-make your own file, keep it inside 'endif'.


----------



## grifers (Dec 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I understand, you can add delay and filtering to specific channels if you wish. You will need to tinker so it sounds as close as possible if you have a reference.
> You can either add to the upmixer directly, or add a new 'Include' to it, which create another .txt file, and you can use this for your modifications.
> 
> Edit: Personally I like clone and front spatial, so the sound is original but spatially enhanced.
> ...



Thanks for your answer. But it's hard for me to understand the steps , I don't know much about this program. I "activated" the upmixer and now I get it like this:





The next step would be what? I have to "touch" what is in yellow?And what is in green color I have to "touch" something (where it says 0.5





This part is hard for me to understand:



> Edit: Personally I like clone and front spatial, so the sound is original but spatially enhanced.



What are these, profiles that have the APO equaliser application? I just want the rear speakers not to hear the singer's vocals. Thanks for your patience. It is that between that I find it difficult to understand the application and that my English language is very fair.....


----------



## Ferather (Dec 21, 2021)

I can only give you instructions in English, so I can only reiterate what I have already said. Sorry. Hopefully these screenshots will help you more:





I made up the last image, you might need a VST or other features to get it to sound like Pro Logic.


----------



## grifers (Dec 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I can only give you instructions in English, so I can only reiterate what I have already said. Sorry. Hopefully these screenshots will help you more:
> 
> 
> I made up the last image, you might need a VST or other features to get it to sound like Pro Logic.



oh god, you will not believe it but it turns out that my Home Cinema model has the native way to transform the sound from 2 channels to 5.1, and the truth is that it does it wonderfully, in fact it also uses Pro-Logic 2 among other presets. It turns out that I always thought that it only worked if the sound came from analog signal (jack), but it turns out that it also does it with the digital signal (spdif). This is my Home Cinema model:

Specs Sony Stylish DVD home cinema system 5.1 channels 1200 W Home Cinema Systems (DAV-DZ830W) (icecat.biz)





I am using the preset with the red arrow, the Prologic 2 "music and film" presets also sound great, but the subwoofer power is a little low. With the preset with the green arrow you get a great spatial sound and the subwoofer sounds as loud as if I listen to it at 2.1:





The truth is that it's great this way, so I don't depend on external drivers, it's done by the device itself. Also when I watch movies with PowerDVD, I have configured the sound to go through passthrough, so if the source (movie) has DTS or Dolby Digital, the device immediately recognizes it and it appears on the screen of the device:





This is how it stays, it sounds great, very happy with this device Thank you very much for all the times you helped me, I'm sorry for bothering me when it turns out that the solution was in the device itself. Best regards and thank you very much!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2021)

Much easier, no problem.


----------



## devildothack (Jan 11, 2022)

First of all, THANK YOU, THANK YOU THANK YOU!! Just awesome work truly!

I got introduced to modded drivers using the awesome AlanFinotty's AAFDCHDriverMod since my native realtek drivers don't have DDS/DTS however for the life of me, I could only get DTS interactive to work (using optical SPDIF to 5.1.2 system Onkyo RZ830) but not PCM 2.0.

Anyways, I came up to your drivers, install it and DTS interactive works perfectly but still with the PCM 2.0 not working (not all my emulators properly output 5.1 so I have to use 2.0 and upmix it on the AVR using DTS Neural:X). Now using Equalizer APO plus your config settings..2.0 content sounds louder (plus the DTS Neural:X within the AVR is pretty good at creating extra effects for that front height speakers). Anyways, just wanted to say thank you for awesome work!!

By the way, you got any patreon or anything similar? I would like to donate just as a thanks for the work you put on this. Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2022)

I don't accept donates for the DTS package, I'd rather see DTS get the money since they make the technology not me.
I don't feel like the E-APO guide alone is worth your money, it only took a few minutes to make.

P.S. there is a way to switch to 2 channel PCM, but you have to disable Interactive first.
If you like I can explain how to switch between the two outputs.


----------



## devildothack (Jan 11, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I don't accept donates for the DTS package, I'd rather see DTS get the money since they make the technology not me.
> I don't feel like the E-APO guide alone is worth your money, it only took a few minutes to make.
> 
> P.S. there is a way to switch to 2 channel PCM, but you have to disable Interactive first.
> If you like I can explain how to switch between the two outputs.



Got it, I went ahead and purchased DTS Headphone:X. You are right, I always love DTS stuff, glad to support them.

Yeah, that would be highly appreciated if you make the guide. In truth, around 90% of the time, I'll be using the DTS Interactive format since a lot of the content I play does support the 5.1 nicely. However, for those that do not..I plan to use PCM 2.0 as an alternative. Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeed buy a full Sound Unbound license and allow DTS to continue their work (some bugs here and there with the Ultra app), good choice.

*1.* Regedit, location: Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO - Change 'DTSEnableInteractive' to 0.
This a global, off for every device that has Interactive programmed on it, then select a stereo format.



*2.* DTS Settings, FX Config (in the package) for the GUID, and set a single device to stereo (edit the .reg files).
Video here (although a little old), this is device specific, not globally, I suggest this method.




To get 'External Speakers' with Ultra and SPDIF, you need this pack.


----------



## devildothack (Jan 12, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Indeed buy a full Sound Unbound license and allow DTS to continue their work (some bugs here and there with the Ultra app), good choice.
> 
> *1.* Regedit, location: Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO - Change 'DTSEnableInteractive' to 0.
> This a global, off for every device that has Interactive programmed on it, then select a stereo format.
> ...



Just perfect! Thank you!

Heck, the change is immediate. I don't even have to restart computer. I created a simple two reg files, one to enable it and one to disable it on the fly. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 12, 2022)

Its a flexible package with some knowledge, no problem. Edit: To keep E-APO, you need to edit a line in the .reg file again (sorry I forgot).

"{d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},5"="{EACD2258-FCAC-4FF4-B36D-419E924A6D79}"

You replace the minus (-) with the E-APO key.


----------



## itsalic (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks for all the wisdom you've been sharing with everyone Ferather. As you mentioned earlier (at least for me) youtube, and even spotify amongst others things wil use a 6 channel output, but with only sound coming from the front F & R speakers. After trying inputChannelCount == 6 it does fill all.

Do you know if its possible within Equalizer APO's scripting, to do an


> If: RL volume/gain < 1db or RR volume/gain < 1db
> then your plugin, else don't (keep the 6 channels).



If that would be possible then it could switch on the fly, and I would be a very happy man 

In the meantime I will have a look at the APO docs and see if I can get familiar with the syntax to potentially modify it myself.

Edit: I had a go, it can't evaluate R > RR or RR < 1 (an arbitrary number) as it logs Can't evaluate function/operator "<". It says < is a supported operator in the docs, it must not work with channels like I tried with (maybe they need evaluating first?)


----------



## Ferather (Mar 2, 2022)

I had the same idea as you in the past, but volume dB is not a programmable constant.


----------



## itsalic (Mar 2, 2022)

Ah I see, you cant even compare channel volumes to each other?

Its surprising anyway, as a simple gate, e.g. a noise gate, would have to compare the volume of the audio signal to some profile. It must be possible, but maybe via a more sophisticated VSTplugin.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 3, 2022)

It might be possible with a VST, I am not sure.


----------



## itsalic (Mar 5, 2022)

If you would like an update. I have spent quite some time over the last few days writing a VST plugin for this (which works in Equalizer APO).

Works perfectly, so now if I play stereo content, it plays on all speakers and the Subwoofer (high and a low passes), and seamlessly if you play a surround signal, it won't activate itself and the surround signal will play natively. I have only written it for 5.1 surround sound, but it can be tweaked to do 7.1.

I don't steal your thread Ferather, but if anyone wants it let me know I'd be happy to share (I can't believe no one has created a solution before me!)


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2022)

Feel free to post it here if you want, I have no issues with that. Very nice to hear you wrote it your self.


----------



## itsalic (Mar 6, 2022)

Just made a little writeup. There's a download button with a zip with the VST plugin .dll in, which is all you need.








						GitHub - itsalic/StereoToSurroundUpmixer: Adaptive Stereo to 5.1 Surround Upmixer
					

Adaptive Stereo to 5.1 Surround Upmixer. Contribute to itsalic/StereoToSurroundUpmixer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Clibanarius (Mar 15, 2022)

itsalic said:


> Just made a little writeup. There's a download button with a zip with the VST plugin .dll in, which is all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent tool, thank you! I'll be giving this a shot shortly, as I already use Equalizer APO to do the upmixing, just I toggle it manually via hotkey atm.


----------



## devildothack (Mar 24, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> Excellent tool, thank you! I'll be giving this a shot shortly, as I already use Equalizer APO to do the upmixing, just I toggle it manually via hotkey atm.



Just awesome work!! Got it install and running on my setup (DTS Interactive via SPDIF). I was using the already excellent Ferather upmix from stereo to 5.1 but with this approach it seems my AVR matrix front height channels really nicely. Again, thanks for the work, great stuff!!

Quick question I forgot to ask: does it matter if I have set up to stereo or 5.1 on the top right corner of the APO app?? Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 24, 2022)

No, that simply tells EAPO how to show-configure channel based features, it wont effect the input-output channels, just visible configuration.
Indeed @itsalic's work is better, you can keep the previous method, and simply turn it off, as a backup or other use.

You can either use the already provided VST position in 'Upmixer', and power off the top section, or add your own position for it.

Another method is to create a new config.txt, called VST.txt, and add a list of VST plugins, then add the VST.txt to the main panel.
Where you see the 'Upmixer' option, in the main panel, you can add the VST.txt config just below, or replace.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2022)

If anyone wants to make a VST plugin for E-APO specifically (sometimes generic VST's might be missing some features), *feel free to post it here*.

Technically speaking, its possible to make a VST intended for EFX, that encodes audio, although likely limited to 8 channels.
There are other possibilities with VST's, such as a multichannel EQ, and multichannel spatial.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2022)

Indeed you should, I have done several TeamViewer installs, and several people who use SPDIF, DTS Interactive.
Most get excited when I say: "Do you want an upmixer for SPDIF?", in this case stereo to 5.1 or 7.1.

I install this setup for them, and nearly all have now decided to use it along with the driver.
With my DTS version, you will hear channels 7 and 8, with only 6 speakers.

Feel free to post other VST's, but also point out where they should be used (SFX, MFX, EFX, pre, post).


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 26, 2022)

I was testing the EApo and i noticed that upmix only works when i have the audio enhance signal on, but this makes sound my home cinema in a way that i dont like, not clean sound.

Would be possible use EAPO with the same settings as the photo? Without signal enchance.

Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2022)

No since E-APO counts as an enhancer, I believe there is a bug in Win11 and that option, the setting is also in two places.
I am not sure why the sound is not clean, a few people have said that, for me its clean and works as intended.

Currently I am still using Win10, but I will keep an eye out any info related to Win11 and-or E-APO.


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 26, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No since E-APO counts as an enhancer, I believe there is a bug in Win11 and that option, the setting is also in two places.
> I am not sure why the sound is not clean, a few people have said that, for me its clean and works as intended.
> 
> Currently I am still using Win10, but I will keep an eye out any info related to Win11 and-or E-APO.



Yes may be its a bug bc when i enable it the sound its not clean.

Btw i were investingating a bit and i saw that:

Equalizer APO still working after disabling "Signal Enhancements"​





						Equalizer APO / Discussion /   General Discussion: Equalizer APO still working after disabling "Signal Enhancements"
					






					sourceforge.net
				




I try to set eapo to SFX/EFX (experimental) but after reboot it changes it to SFX/MFX.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 29, 2022)

Right, thanks for the time and post. There must be an issue with it and Win11 or in some cases the device.
Unfortunately EAPO has not been updated in a while, and I am not sure its still being developed.

Hopefully the issue is more to do with Win11 and the changes that semi-work.


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 29, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Right, thanks for the time and post. There must be an issue with it and Win11 or in some cases the device.
> Unfortunately EAPO has not been updated in a while, and I am not sure its still being developed.
> 
> Hopefully the issue is more to do with Win11 and the changes that semi-work.



For some magical reason when i were doing test resintalling apo in SFX/EFX (experimental) the windows signal enchance option was fixed, and now it sounds exactly as non active.

May be this could help to somone who has the same problem.


----------



## 18000rpm (Apr 29, 2022)

I see that you are merely copying the L and R to SL, SR, RL, RR:

Copy: L=L R=R C=0.5*L+0.5*R LFE=0.5*L+0.5*R RL=L RR=R SL=L SR=R

Try this instead:

Copy: LSHIFT=-1.0*L
Copy: RSHIFT=-1.0*R
Copy: SL=L+RSHIFT
Copy: SR=R+LSHIFT
Copy: RL=SL RR=SR
Copy: C=0.7071*L+0.7071*R
Copy: LFE=0.7071*L+0.7071*R

Channel: LFE
Filter: ON LPQ Fc 60 Hz Q 0.7071
Filter: ON LPQ Fc 60 Hz Q 0.7071
Channel: L R SL SR RL RR
Filter: ON HPQ Fc 28 Hz Q 0.7071
Filter: ON HPQ Fc 28 Hz Q 0.7071

(Replace the filter frequencies with the capabilities of your speakers and sub.)

This takes the difference in phase between the left and right channels to create the surrounds. On most vocal recordings you will only hear the stereo audio in the rears which makes a dramatic difference in the sound stage. This is called a Hafler circuit (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafler_circuit). It is also basically Dolby Pro Logic.

With your method when listening to music you feel like you are "inside" the band which is unnatural. With a Hafler circuit the sound stage is still in front of you but you get ambient audio around you.

If you want to hear how dramatic the effect is set "Copy: L=0 R=0" to mute the front channels and only hear the surrounds.

Also because perception of volume is non-linear the correct way to mix 2 channels is to use a factor of 0.7071 (half of sqrt(2)) instead of 0.5. But you will need to reduce levels to avoid clipping.


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2022)

Both posts are helpful, thank you for your time. Feel free to modify my preset to suit, its basic semi-on purpose.

Edit: Feel free to post your own presets, VST plugin, or modified E-APO installable.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 19, 2022)

Ferather said:


> 这最初用于使用各种 UAD DCH 驱动程序对立体声进行上混，但它也应该适用于任何其他驱动程序，例如 Microsoft、其他品牌或基于 HDA 的驱动程序。
> 
> 首先下载“ Equalizer APO ”（完全 100% 免费），以及适用于您设备的最新驱动程序。现在下载我的“ E-APO Stereo Upmixer ”（链接和文件已更新）。
> 我已将我的音频设备输出重命名为“扬声器”和“SPDIF”，并将输入重命名为“麦克风”和“立体声混音”以改进识别。
> ...


首先非常感谢您的工作，伟大的项目！之前一直在用Alan的驱动，希望能用立体声环绕声，所以改用你的作品。现在遇到一些问题，如图，请回复，谢谢！


----------



## Ferather (Jun 19, 2022)

That's analogue, not SPDIF, if the ALC supports 5.1 with analogue, then 5.1 should show as an option, else its a stereo (2.0) setup, 1 jack.
Ignore the VFX folder part, that was an older version with files I no longer support, its just the 'Config' folder now.

To show 'SFX/MFX' option, select the device from the white box after the tick is done.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 19, 2022)

Ferather said:


> 那是模拟的，不是 SPDIF，如果 ALC 支持 5.1 和模拟，那么 5.1 应该显示为一个选项，否则它是立体声 (2.0) 设置，1 个插孔。
> 忽略 VFX 文件夹部分，这是一个旧版本的文件，我不再支持，它现在只是“配置”文件夹。
> 
> 要显示“SFX/MFX”选项，请在勾选完成后从白框中选择设备。


感谢您的回复，虽然我还是不太明白如何开启5.1音效的步骤，但是非常感兴趣；谢谢您；我是笔记电脑，dell xpx 15 9560 的，声卡是ALC 298的，应该支持5.1和模拟；只是不知道如操作，具体流程，比如，第一步，第二步，第三步等等。



Ferather said:


> 那是模拟的，不是 SPDIF，如果 ALC 支持 5.1 和模拟，那么 5.1 应该显示为一个选项，否则它是立体声 (2.0) 设置，1 个插孔。
> 忽略 VFX 文件夹部分，这是一个旧版本的文件，我不再支持，它现在只是“配置”文件夹。
> 
> 要显示“SFX/MFX”选项，请在勾选完成后从白框中选择设备。


谢谢你的回复，但是我还是不知道怎么打开我的5.1频道和模拟。我的电脑是Dell XPS 15 9560 声卡和ALC 298。我之前也成功启动过驱动，但是驱动很老了，作者也没有更新过。再次感谢你的帮助。



Ferather said:


> This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.
> 
> First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my 'E-APO Stereo Upmixer' (link and files updated).
> I have renamed my audio device outputs to 'Speakers' and 'SPDIF', and inputs to 'Microphone' and 'Stereo Mix' for improved identification.
> ...












非常感谢您的付出，希望我的反馈对您我都有帮助，谢谢。



Ferather said:


> 这最初用于使用各种 UAD DCH 驱动程序对立体声进行上混，但它也应该适用于任何其他驱动程序，例如 Microsoft、其他品牌或基于 HDA 的驱动程序。
> 
> 首先下载“ Equalizer APO ”（完全 100% 免费），以及适用于您设备的最新驱动程序。现在下载我的“ E-APO Stereo Upmixer ”（链接和文件已更新）。
> 我已将我的音频设备输出重命名为“扬声器”和“SPDIF”，并将输入重命名为“麦克风”和“立体声混音”以改进识别。
> ...

















不知道哪里出错了，全部按照教程处理，感谢辛苦！


----------



## Ferather (Jun 20, 2022)

If its a laptop, its likely to have only 1 green port, if so, then it does NOT have 5.1, 5.1 requires 3 ports.
If it has 3-4 ports, you need to plug in the extra speakers, normally 5.1 will show anyway.

Neither the driver or E-APO will give you true 5.1 over 1 port, but you get the spatial from DTS.
The DTS apps control the multichannel spatial and decoding of DTS to stereo (1 port).

2 channels (stereo) per port-plug, 2 x 3 = 6 (5.1), 2 x 4 = 8 (7.1), 2 x 1 = 2 (stereo).


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jul 12, 2022)

How do I get it to activate I followed the instructions I also downloaded the VST plugin it worked great but it made my right channel speaker go to my rear channel speaker and I couldn’t fix it so I decided to try this. Nothing is happening do I have to power on something not sure what to do.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2022)

The top one, and bottom one should be unpopulated (no sound devices), just the middle one, also download and check this file:









						Downloads
					

Downloads Page - Demolandia




					www.demolandia.net
				




Let me know, else I can take a look via TeamViewer.


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jul 12, 2022)

Do I need


Ferather said:


> The top one, and bottom one should be unpopulated (no sound devices), just the middle one, also download and check this file:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I need DTS for this to work I’m just trying to use this via LPCM. Also is it correct for the VST plugin the other guy provided for right channel to output to my rear channel if so I will just use that. Also how would i uninstall this config if I choose to. Also would this affect gaming surround sound?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2022)

If the media player can decode the DTS files to PCM and you are set to 5.1-7.1 then yes.
Else for analogue just use the Windows settings and click the speaker.

----

The config or the entire of E-APO? If the config, find where E-APO is installed, then its 'Config' folder, inside is the config.txt files.
You can either replace them, or delete them and re-install E-APO to get the defaults, else uninstall E-APO.


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jul 12, 2022)

Just the config I downloaded from you. Ok so do I need DTS for this to work can I use LPCM? If I just populate the middle it should work? Does it affect gaming surround sound?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2022)

E-APO processes only PCM, so any device, even analogue. Simply set the device to 5.1-7.1 in Windows sound panel, configure.
Then once E-APO is configured with my config files, add the device to either 'analogue' or 'digital'.

Any stereo PCM will then be upmixed to 5.1 or 7.1, depending on your config.


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jul 12, 2022)

Ok this is exactly


Ferather said:


> E-APO processes only PCM, so any device, even analogue. Simply set the device to 5.1-7.1 in Windows sound panel, configure.
> Then once E-APO is configured with my config files, add the device to either 'analogue' or 'digital'.
> 
> Any stereo PCM will then be upmixed to 5.1 or 7.1, depending on your config.


Ok this is exactly what I’m looking for from my  earlier picture I want just digital to upmixed so just include my speakers in the middle one and remove the others  do I have to activate anything to make it work like power on? I will try when I get home from work in an hour and a half. I’m not sure why that VST plugin made the right channel come out of my rear speaker


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2022)

Sorry for the late reply, if the VST is the issue I am not sure why, regardless, once setup all stereo audio will be upmixed to 5.1-7.1.
If you press the green up arrow next to upmixer, and analogue-digital, it will show and open their config panels.

Web browsers seem to output 6 channels, but sites like YouTube will populate only 2 of the channels.
Upmixers will see a total of 6 channels, so change 'inputChannelCount == 0 ' to 6.

Make sure you switch that back after YouTube, else 6 channel audio will be upmixed front.


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jul 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Sorry for the late reply, if the VST is the issue I am not sure why, regardless, once setup all stereo audio will be upmixed to 5.1-7.1.
> If you press the green up arrow next to upmixer, and analogue-digital, it will show and open their config panels.
> 
> Web browsers seem to output 6 channels, but sites like YouTube will populate only 2 of the channels.
> ...


I was talking about the VST plugin someone else provided on this thread not your config it works but it messes my channels up. With your config I can’t get any sound to upmix at all. I will message you.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 15, 2022)

Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO
					

Download Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO for free. System-wide PC Audio Equalizer and Effects app for Windows 7 to 11. Peace equalizer is a Windows PC interface for Equalizer APO http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo. Besides an system-wide audio equalizer on your Windows PC...




					sourceforge.net


----------



## Ferather (Jul 29, 2022)

E-APO Stereo Upmixer v4.0.2
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ferather (Aug 17, 2022)

I just noticed I forgot to mention the new .reg file, which fixes a few issues. Power off E-APO, apply the .reg (double click), transfer the config files.
Restart your computer, then power on all of the E-APO features. See the image below for the power buttons.




If its a fresh install of E-APO, skip the devices part, apply the .reg, copy the config, restart, then setup the devices (see post 1, image 2-3).

====

The extra tabs can be revealed by clicking the green arrow to the right of each 'Include'. Analogue and digital are isolated, DAC's differ.


Upmixer:

Global [PCM] 2 channel to 6-8 channel upmixer, with web browser override point (inputChannelCount == 0, to == 6).
Detects the number of input channels and upmixes (default 2 channel) to 6-8 channels.

Note - Web browsers send out 6 channels (not 2), but populate only 2 in cases of stereo, 4 empty channels.


Analogue:

Global [PCM] channel gain-reduction (8ch), intended to be used to balance speaker placement, other. Isolated.


Digital:

Global [PCM] channel gain-reduction (8ch), intended to be used to balance speaker placement, other. Isolated.

----

Feel free to add gain-reduction to the LFE channel in upmixer (my driver has EFX crossover).


----------



## Ferather (Aug 18, 2022)

How to use a VST upmixer:

Open the 'Upmixer' tab, then power off the basic upmixer (at the top): If: inputChannelCount == 2 or inputChannelCount == 0 | To | If: inputChannelCount == 0 or inputChannelCount == 0
Then at the bottom, select the VST plugin you wish to use, and in some cases the channels: Adaptive Stereo to 5.1 Surround Upmixer (VST) by itsalic


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2022)

Question:

Hi.
I saw you tutorial how to upmix/ fill a 5.1 system with stereo.
Ive got a Sonos Arc + 2x One speaker + Sub (5.1.2 system) and I would like to have 5.1 sound with browser (Edge) etc.
So far I get only 5.1 and Atmos in games which support surround...
It's connected via HDMI Nvidia RTX3080 -> LG C1 -> Sonos Arc.

Answer:

In my version, you change the top line in Upmixer to 6, Web browsers output 6 channels but populate only left, right with audio, so 2 channels is NOT detected.

> First click on the green arrow with my config files to open the upmixer configuration:



> Change "inputChannelCount == 0" to "inputChannelCount == 6", then press enter.



Note, true 6 channel audio will be converted to stereo upmix, if left on.

----

Add side if you are using 7.1, and channel factor to amp/de-amp.



----

Alternative VST version, here.


----------



## Stone-D (Nov 11, 2022)

My set-it-and-leave-it solution to web browsers is to force all browser audio through VB-Cable (specifically the free VBCABLE_Driver_Pack43.zip, though I do have the others for use in OBS). This 'virtual cable' downmixes all of that application's audio to stereo, which E-APO can then work with.

The caveat here is that all original multi-channel audio in browsers is also affected, but how often do you see that? I haven't missed it one bit. Unless you regularly watch NF/Disney/whatever in your browser, which I don't or use a specific browser like Edge for, you also won't miss it.

Once installed, open up Sounds panel and go to the Recording tab. Find "VB-Cable". I've renamed mine to better suit my brain.



 



Once you've found it, double-click it and go to the Listen tab and turn on "Listen to this device" and playback through your chosen sound system.





Once VB-Cable is configured, load up Sound Settings and go to the "App volume and device preferences" section.



 



Start playing some audio in your browser (try something random in YouTube) otherwise it won't show up in the subsequent window.

Change the audio output preference to VB-Cable.





This ONLY affects that particular app, so if you do watch streaming regularly you can continue to do so in a different one. For me, Edge works best with those anyway, but I prefer to do my regular browsing in Opera.

If you find other troublesome apps (and there are more, such as more recent versions of Foobar2000) just do the same. No need to install a separate copy of VB-Cable.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 12, 2022)

Would be better if they programmed web browsers properly, and output only the input channels opposed to adding empty channels.
Sometimes if I have to, I copy the url and play it back in Potplayer, which outputs 2 channels no empty ones.


----------



## Stone-D (Nov 13, 2022)

Agreed, but a lot of the blame lies with Microsoft. Apparently it's due to Windows Audio Session API (WASAPI) and it's apparently difficult to _not _output 6 channels.

I posted about this and got my answer on Reddit and and Hydrogen Audio.


----------



## didney_worl1 (Nov 16, 2022)

hmm ive a 5.0 setup, LFE is L/R/C for me. any idea which values to use for high/low pass filters? since its to much bass when just copying the channels.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 16, 2022)

The frequency can differ per unit, some will say 80hz, maybe even 60hz, 120hz and 180hz are also valid. I stared with 180hz and have moved up to 288hz.

The Misunderstood 0.1 LFE Channel in 5.1 Digital Surround Sound - HomeTheaterHifi.com
What is Bass in music and how it affects your music experience? (gadgetverge.com)



----

High pass -- removes the set frequency (288hz and below) - removes bass, this is done to all channels except the created LFE channel.
Low pass -- removes the set frequency (288hz and above) - removes non-bass, this is done to only the LFE channel.

Set to 288hz gives me 288hz crossover, set to 180hz gives me 180hz crossover.



----

Most receivers will have built in crossover, so if you do not remove the LFE frequency you will get too much (L, R, C, RL, RR).


----------



## didney_worl1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Ok. Also ive noticed when selecting the speaker setup i can choose that i have a separate Sub or i haven't.
Didnt noticed much diffrence but which option is the correct one? Since my Soundbar still uses some of the speakers as a Sub i belive.
Soundbar is a Sonos Arc.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 17, 2022)

I would imagine if its 5.0, that the LFE channel is mixed with the other channels internally.


----------



## Stone-D (Nov 17, 2022)

Look at the speaker layout picture to the right. It should change as you select different options. Choose the one that matches your setup - probably the one with four speakers and NO box (subwoofer) in the top right.


----------



## didney_worl1 (Nov 18, 2022)

Ive tried, but its a bit strange.
APO and CRU says its a 7.1 system (since Atmos/ Home Theater is enabled) but the windows config shows a 5.1 in the picture (with Sub) and cant be changed.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 19, 2022)

Even on SPDIF it shows 8 channels, normally you can't see the config for SPDIF, the image below is due to a special unlock.



I would guess the receiver reports a 6 channel configuration.


----------



## trex33 (Nov 26, 2022)

Please, I need help, I wasted 2 days of my life and nothing works. Recently I've done upgrade, my new motherboard is Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO V2, the integrated audio card is Realtek ALC1220-VB and it supports 7.1 when using 4 audio jacks (my speakers are analogue Creative T7900). The problem is that 7.1 sound plays only via audio or video player, when I play anything via Chrome or any other browser it is only 2.1. The driver for the integrated audio is latest version 6.0.9313.1 from the official Gygabyte driver update website, it contained Realtek Audio Console, which has the option Speaker Fill, but it does not work at all. My windows is 11, 64-bit latest version, it is missing the Audio Enhancement "Speaker Fill". I want to have upmix in the browser even if it is fake and only copies the sound from the other channels. I tried countless old, patched drivers, dozens of other methods over the internet, nothing works. I also tried everything written in these 5 pages - Equalizer APO doesn't do anything for me. I tried every plugin from the author of the website and the other authors (VST, Peter), nothing works. I opened the Configurator, installed APO only as Pre-mix, I chose Install as SFX/EFX (experimental) and rebooted and then it shows SFX/MFX (the second option). Maybe I am missing something, or doing something wrong, can anyone guide me howto fix this issue, because I can't waste another more day, I am starting to think even to buy external creative soundcard (I have no space in the PC case to install internal audio card, that's why I can't use my old creative internal card anymore) and forget about this pain in the ... realtek onboard audio.
Update: I tried EAPO as post-mix only (installed as "SFX/EFX") with Peter's Equalizer upmix stereo channels (speaker fill) - Spotify plays on all speakers, everything from Chrome the same, only 2.1.


----------



## Stone-D (Nov 26, 2022)

The reason that is happening is because browsers and many other apps are using the Windows Audio Session API (WASAPI) and it's apparently difficult to _*not* _output 6 channels. This means that stereo audio is still being sent as multichannel, with the unused channels staying silent.

The easiest solution is to force it to output stereo somehow and then upmix the result. For me, I use VB-Cable. See my post above for details.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 26, 2022)

@trex33, sorry to hear you are having issues, In my upmixer version, I added a line at the top (inputChannelCount == 0), change the 0 to a 6, and then back when done.
As mentioned above web browsers output 6 channels even with stereo, and upmixers detect 2 channels (stereo), they ignore 6 channels normally.

Because the web browser is outputting 6 channels, but populating only left-right with audio, no upmixing occurs.


----------



## trex33 (Nov 26, 2022)

Stone-D said:


> The reason that is happening is because browsers and many other apps are using the Windows Audio Session API (WASAPI) and it's apparently difficult to _*not* _output 6 channels. This means that stereo audio is still being sent as multichannel, with the unused channels staying silent.
> 
> The easiest solution is to force it to output stereo somehow and then upmix the result. For me, I use VB-Cable. See my post above for details.


A thousand thanks! Stone-D literally you saved my day (third day in a row actually). The installation of this VB-Cable is just click and done. After that Listen tab showed only once, I clicked it and then it is not shown at all. I configured EqualizerAPO in Configurator.exe Cable Input and Speakers, clicking on each one Troubleshooting Options and Speakers Pre-Mix: Install APO -> Install as SFX/MFX. Restarted Windows, for the configuration I used Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO (https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/), thanks to him also, because it may seem easy to you, but it seemed rocket science to me to change the config file dozen times with different options and nothing worked. Now with VB-Cable installed and configured, with Equalizer APO installed and configured and with Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO configured to use Upmix stereo channels (speaker fill) all 7.1 speakers work when playing any sound in Chrome. I apologize for the language in some of the screenshots, I do not have nerves to change my language, restart and make new ones. Now all I have to see is will all this works with my original driver (I think so) because I now use the DTS DCH Drivers for Realtek (6.0.9414.1 - Signed) but I was not able to do anything more than install it and it cost me an hour of all that too complicated things for me and after installation i had no idea what to do next with setting this driver. Ferather - how can I uninstall your driver and do you think all stated above will work with the original Realtek audio driver?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 27, 2022)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Stone-D (Nov 27, 2022)

trex33 said:


> A thousand thanks! Stone-D literally you saved my day (third day in a row actually). The installation of this VB-Cable is just click and done. After that Listen tab showed only once, I clicked it and then it is not shown at all. I configured EqualizerAPO in Configurator.exe Cable Input and Speakers, clicking on each one Troubleshooting Options and Speakers Pre-Mix: Install APO -> Install as SFX/MFX. Restarted Windows, for the configuration I used Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO (https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/), thanks to him also, because it may seem easy to you, but it seemed rocket science to me to change the config file dozen times with different options and nothing worked. Now with VB-Cable installed and configured, with Equalizer APO installed and configured and with Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO configured to use Upmix stereo channels (speaker fill) all 7.1 speakers work when playing any sound in Chrome. I apologize for the language in some of the screenshots, I do not have nerves to change my language, restart and make new ones. Now all I have to see is will all this works with my original driver (I think so) because I now use the DTS DCH Drivers for Realtek (6.0.9414.1 - Signed) but I was not able to do anything more than install it and it cost me an hour of all that too complicated things for me and after installation i had no idea what to do next with setting this driver. Ferather - how can I uninstall your driver and do you think all stated above will work with the original Realtek audio driver?


I completely understand, I went through the exact same process with browsers. Actually my journey started because of Foobar2000 - they both act this way, stereo embedded in surround.

BTW, I went through a lot of different versions of the drivers and found Ferather's to be the best when your target is purely DTS and nothing else. I don't bother with Nahimic et al.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 27, 2022)

He's got a little stuck with multi-drivers, I pm'd him so I can assist via Teamviewer.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## trex33 (Nov 27, 2022)

Stone-D said:


> I completely understand, I went through the exact same process with browsers. Actually my journey started because of Foobar2000 - they both act this way, stereo embedded in surround.
> 
> BTW, I went through a lot of different versions of the drivers and found Ferather's to be the best when your target is purely DTS and nothing else. I don't bother with Nahimic et al.


So it is best to stay with his driver and forget about other experiments, since now I am satisfied, everything is working in 7.1, I just wondered will your method with VB-Cable work with the original Realtek driver or not?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 27, 2022)

Yes it does (for future reference), but the plain Realtek driver will not sound as good.


----------



## trex33 (Nov 27, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Yes it does (for future reference), but the plain Realtek driver will not sound as good.


OK, Thanks to both of you  , I will keep the driver. Good luck to all others who end up here in this forum after browsing countless other useless methods over the Internet, you have come to the right placе.


----------



## sakenfor (Nov 30, 2022)

Can this plugin fill rear or side when 5.1 is played? So it is 7.1, just copied rear to side or vice versa.
Am trying to find such plugin for some time but no luck.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 1, 2022)

Its possible to make a setup that does, you would do 50% of front and 50% of rear, to create a side, from 5.1.


----------



## sakenfor (Dec 1, 2022)

I was not precise, sorry, I meant, a plugin to detect if side or rear is used, and then to auto fill.


----------



## Stone-D (Dec 1, 2022)

There are no 'plugins' - just edit the text files or use the editor.

A total guess because I don't have a 7.1 system, but in the upmixer.txt file you could have:



> If: inputChannelCount == 2 or inputChannelCount == 0
> Copy: L=L R=R C=0.25*L+0.25*R LFE=0.5*L+0.5*R RL=L RR=R SL=L SR=R
> 
> If: inputChannelCount == 6
> Copy: RL=SL RR=SR


The first deals with stereo, the second with existing 5.1 content.

For movies, you could also use AC3Filter. It's not been updated for a loooong time but it's still fully functional.


----------



## sakenfor (Dec 1, 2022)

Channel count "if" always gives same number of channels (confirmed in another discussion on main download site), fixed to how it is setup in the audio driver - not related to actual audio stream played.
ACfilter i tried but i might again, thought it can't fill in how i want it to.

There are vst plugins, tried finding there too but no luck. I guess some audio cards can do it, which is what i plan on gettng anyway,  to replace onboard.


----------

